# PB gravure 0x8002006E



## omzen (17 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir à tous et à toutes

voici mon soucis avec lequel je rame depuis de nombreux mois :
je cherche à graver des films mais à chaque fois j'obtiens ceci :
pièce jointe n°1
le graveur de mon mac est un MATSHITADVD-R UJ-846

Je suis sur imac (pièce jointe n°2)

Par contre, je ne peux pas graver de dvd mais je peux graver :
- de la musique sur cd
- un film sur cd

Et je peux lire cd & dvd sans soucis.

J'ai essayé de nombreux logiciels de gravure et aucun ne change quelque chose. Habituellement je grave via finder.
j'ai aussi changé de marque de dvd vierge, mais même résultat
echec !

quelques conseils utiles bienvenus
merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
c'est hélas un probleme qui semble lié soit à la marque des galettes
soit au graveur
( pas le modèle mais tel ou tel spécimen de ce modele dans telle ou telle machine)

 une recherche web le souligne

pas de piste


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

une piste interessante de solution
pb d'autorisations

(  lequel? non precisé mais c'est peut etre à explorer)

http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/155/863712


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport quelconque, mais 512Mo de Ram pour un iMac Intel ?
Perso, j'essaierais déjà de lui rajouter une barrette d'un giga avant de chercher plus loin.


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Octobre 2008)

peut-être tu as un combo et non un supredrive


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2008)

juste comme ca, on m'a changé mon SuperDrive en 40 mins :love: (85J)

apres moi passait un client avec un iMac avec le SD cassé 

bref... va voir dans les logs de l'utilitaire de disque (avec l'application Console.app)


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> peut-être tu as un combo et non un supredrive



Nan, c'est bien un superdrive. 
(je ne sais pas, mais y'a plus de combo en iMac Intel, si ?)


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Octobre 2008)

dans les tout premiers imac intel, oui a mes souvenirs...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> dans les tout premiers imac intel, oui a mes souvenirs...



Nan, les premiers iMac Intel (early 2006) étaient tous superdrivés. Ce sont ceux qui ont remplacé l'eMac un cour instant de l'été 2006 qui étaient dotés de combo-drives.

Pour le problème, il faut consulter le log de discrecording. C'est peut-être aussi un problème de vitesse (trop lent ou trop rapide, ça dépend des marques).


----------



## nathalieeee (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir
J'ai également un problème similaire
Lors d'une gravure de fichiers sur dvd, une erreur inopinée  code erreur 0x8002006E s'est produite sur mon macbook pro (leopard). Après quelques recherches, j'ai pu lire que ce code erreur est arrivé à plusieurs personnes. Certains disent qu'il s'agit d'une incompatibilité entre le support de gravure et le graveur, pourtant les dvd utilisés sont des verbatim et mes gravures précédentes s'étaient passées sans soucis. Certains semblent avoir résolus le problème avec une PRAM, moi ça n'a rien changé. Lorsque l'erreur est survenue, j'ai fait bougé l'ordi quelques secondes avant en donnant un coup involontaire sur la table. Est ce possible que le problème vienne de là ? Petite précision : la gravure de cd fonctionne encore très bien.
Je viens également de réparer les autorisations mais sans succès, l'erreur subsiste.

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## mistertoc (5 Avril 2009)

Je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible d'avoir un problème pareil.
J'ai acheté un MBP il est hors garantie biensur, il y a 1 mois, logic board à remplacer, 300$ 
Maintenant ce foutu graveur qui ne fonctionne plus avec les DVD, j'ai peut etre gravé 50 CD-DVD en 2 ans. Tu paies 2000 ton MBP et avoir ça me rend malade.
J'ai deja essayé trois différentes marque de DVD toujours le meme probleme.
Franchement j'en deviens malade.


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

mistertoc a dit:


> logic board à remplacer, 300$



il me semblait que c'était plus chère. :rateau:


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> il me semblait que c'était plus chère. :rateau:



Vi, en Euros c'est beaucoup plus cher ! :mouais:


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Vi, en Euros c'est beaucoup plus cher ! :mouais:



ah.

mais en franc suisse ?
j'ai pas l'habitude de voir les prix en euro. :rateau:


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ah.
> 
> mais en franc suisse ?
> j'ai pas l'habitude de voir les prix en euro. :rateau:



x1,53 à cette heure !


----------



## Bidultruc (30 Septembre 2009)

Si quelqu'un sait quelque chose, qu'il parle !?8????  :afraid:


----------



## Bidultruc (2 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé tout un tas de solutions exprimé sur ce problème et rien n'y fait.

Je vais essayer de changer marque de DVD.

C'est les boules j'ai gravé 2 DVD avec ce MAC.

J'ai un M.B.P. 2G6 intel Mac OS X.5.8


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Octobre 2009)

Bidultruc a dit:


> JJe vais essayer de changer marque de DVD.



bonne idée !

c'est étonnant, mais cette solution m'a déja servi quand mon graveur DVD fonctionnait plus, et maintenant, il refonctinne. 

bonne chance !


----------



## omzen (14 Octobre 2009)

ça peut aider...

sur mon macbook neuf j'avais aussi rencontrer des erreurs de gravure (message erreur : gravure échouée)
la rage ! mon imac avait des pb et mon macbook aussi !
après l'avoir emmené à réparer, j'ai appris que

-les graveurs mac étaient assez fragile
-qu'il fallait supprimer tout écran de veille (c'est ce qui causait le dysfonctionnement) et
-de mettre la vitesse de gravure au minimum pour optimiser les chances de gravure.

et en fait, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour le macbook
par contre mon imac c'est toujours la galère. il selectionne.. il grave le cd musique et les films sur support CD mais pas dvd, lis certains dvd et pas d'autres (comme le disque d'installation de snow leopard) etc...


----------



## le20sur20 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,   mon probleme n'est pas exactement le meme, mais assez proche (vous me direz si j'aurais mieux fait de créer un nouveau topic).

Avec moi c'est un probleme que j'ai avec les verbatim -r mais pas avec les mediarange -r (je n'ai pas pu essayer d'autres marques).

En fait le verbatim n'est meme pas gaché (au moins ca c'est positif)  car j'ai l'impression que la gravure ne commence pas réellement. Dès le début de la gravure (sur Toast) j'ai le message suivant (voir piece jointe).


Est-ce froncierement different de code erreur 0x8002006E   ?

Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Mars 2010)

Dois-je UNE FOIS DE PLUS relancer le sujet ? Mobilisez vous, JE VOUS EN PRIE!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

allo svp !


----------

